# Brake Controller



## trailerguy06 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have appreciated all the feedback.

I thought I posted this to the general discussion, but I don't see it there so I'll try to ask here.

I asked LeosRV about a Prodigy Brake Controller and was encouraged to get the Tekonsha 90/30. Any feedback would be appreciated.

It was also suggested that a power tongue jack be used...thoughts?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Your original post is here

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=6867&hl=

Bill.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

trailerguy06 said:


> I have appreciated all the feedback.
> 
> I thought I posted this to the general discussion, but I don't see it there so I'll try to ask here.
> 
> ...


Tell them that as part of the deal you want a Prodigy. If they won't order one from http://www.rvwholesalers.com. They are on sale for $94.99.

Good Luck and PM me if you have any specific questions about the dealership.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

In January, Leo's RV (Gambrills, MD) encouraged me to get something other than a Prodigy as well (don't remember what model they suggested). I don't know why, but their service department is just set against the Prodigy controller. However, they are the ONLY people I've ever heard express a misgiving. Based on my limited experience with the Prodigy, I'm happy I insisted on it anyway; it works flawlessly.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I thought prodigy was good until I got the integrated trailer braking on the F250.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Tekonsha Prodigy is the brake controller, here is the web site link.

http://www.tekonsha.com/prodig.html

get the wiring harness for your vehicle it makes it easy to install


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> I thought prodigy was good until I got the integrated trailer braking on the F250.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeet









Prodigy Brake Controller







and pigtail for your truck will make install a snap









Thor


----------



## trailerguy06 (Feb 6, 2006)

nynethead said:


> Tekonsha Prodigy is the brake controller, here is the web site link.
> 
> http://www.tekonsha.com/prodig.html
> 
> ...


Great site. Obviously the Prodigy is a significant upgrade from the Voyager and this solidifies for me what I'm asking for. Thanks.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great
Nothing like the Prodigy Brake Controller








You wont regret it.

Don


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

The guys at Leo's rv probably make more profit selling you the crappy one


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I had the Voyager when I had my pop-up camper and it did OK. When we upgraded to our 21RS, I had a Prodigy installed. I can really tell the difference: a smoother gradient from light braking to full stop, and less jerking around of the trailer than what I experienced with the Voyager.

In the grand scheme of things, the Prodigy doesn't cost significantly more, so I think it's very worthwhile. If your dealer handles the Voyager, he should be able to get the Prodigy overnight with one phone call. I would surmise that the profit margin that he makes from one to the other isn't significant enough that he should be pushing the Voyager, most dealers just don't spend a lot of time thinking about brake controllers. It's also one of those "add-ons" that customers sometimes expect for free, so the dealership is probably taking a least-cost approach. Offering to pay the difference should resolve any hesitancy...


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

trailerguy06 said:


> I have appreciated all the feedback.
> 
> I thought I posted this to the general discussion, but I don't see it there so I'll try to ask here.
> 
> ...


That is interesting, because back in the "old days", when I went to Alpine RV in Morgan Hill, CA to get a hitch and brake controller installed in my truck to pull our pop-up, they installed the worthless Draw-tite controller. I asked why they did not install a Tekonsha Voyager, like they had previously on our other TV, and the response was: "we had a lot of problems with the Voyager, and the Draw-tite is better". Yea, right! I truly believe the "Brand X" brake controller salesmen are giving them some kind of kick-back to promote their brand ahead of the others. Well, I was young and naive back then.....well....make that naive anyway, and I have since taken over the responsibility of brake controller selection. I did a little research, and the Prodigy bubbled to the top. So when we traded our primary TV, I bought a Prodigy and installed it myself. (I wonder if anyone at Alpine checks out this web site.)


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> trailerguy06 said:
> 
> 
> > I have appreciated all the feedback.Â
> ...


Wow, brake controler for a popup







. Must have been a big one


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Grunt0311 said:


> Wow, brake controler for a popup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I think most of them have electric brakes. Our pop-up did. I know - here in Oregon, at least - anything with a GVW greater than 2,000# is required by law to have brakes.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > trailerguy06 said:
> ...


California has a pretty low cut-off weight for requiring trailer brakes. I think it is something like 1000 or 1500lbs.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Click here for a link for more information than you care to know >>Towing Laws
California is 1500 lbs (also speed limit is 55)


----------

